# Quand les lapins n'ont pas le moral...



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2005)

ils sont capables de tout...
Si c'est du déjà vu, je m'en excuse par avance...


----------



## supermoquette (21 Décembre 2005)

trique du matin, pas chagrin


----------



## G2LOQ (21 Décembre 2005)

Comme quoi, la myxomatose ne les a pas tous tué


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> trique du matin, pas chagrin


Ravie de l'apprendre!


----------



## La mouette (21 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> trique du matin, pas chagrin




J'en ai une autre mais elle est hors charte


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Décembre 2005)




----------



## La mouette (21 Décembre 2005)

ça aussi j'ai, et toujours aussi hors charte


----------



## joanes (21 Décembre 2005)

Un petit *lapin*


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (21 Décembre 2005)




----------



## La mouette (21 Décembre 2005)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> Un petit *lapin*




Mouarf


----------



## supermoquette (21 Décembre 2005)

Mmmhh début de cataracte


----------



## mado (21 Décembre 2005)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> Un petit *lapin*


 
Dans la savane ?


----------



## La mouette (21 Décembre 2005)

Il a une dent cassée :mouais:


----------



## joanes (21 Décembre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Dans la savane ?




Bien sûr


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Décembre 2005)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> Un petit *lapin*



Fallait vraiment pas l'inviter ! :love:


----------



## Edunn (21 Décembre 2005)

Echidna a dit:
			
		

> ils sont capables de tout...
> Si c'est du déjà vu, je m'en excuse par avance...



J'adore, génial  !


----------



## Dory (21 Décembre 2005)

Rien....


----------



## supermoquette (21 Décembre 2005)

Sans blague


----------



## Dory (21 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Sans blague



Je te signale que j'ai édité donc.....rapide non?


----------



## mikoo (21 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

>



Il est trop mignon, j'ai envi de le prendre dans mes bras pour le caliner. :rose: :love:  :love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Décembre 2005)

This morning, a rabbit fucked my sister.
It was a rabbit who
It was a rabbit who
This morning, a rabbit fucked my syster.
It was a rabbit who
Had a big dick.


----------



## G2LOQ (21 Décembre 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Il est trop mignon, j'ai envi de le prendre dans mes bras pour le caliner. :rose: :love:  :love:



 Vu son regard, je ne suis pas sur qu&#8217;il soit d&#8217;accord


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2005)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Vu son regard, je ne suis pas sur qu&#8217;il soit d&#8217;accord


C'est sa myxomatose mal soignée qui lui donne ce regard si étrange...


----------



## Dory (21 Décembre 2005)

> C'est sa myxomatose mal soignée qui lui donne ce regard si étrange...



En phase terminale ...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2005)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Vu son regard, je ne suis pas sur qu?il soit d?accord



Question vie affective, ce doit être un écorché vif.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Décembre 2005)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Vu son regard, je ne suis pas sur qu&#8217;il soit d&#8217;accord



Vu son état, je pense que qu'il soit d'accord ou pas importe peu.


----------



## mikoo (21 Décembre 2005)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> En phase terminale ...



c'est pour ça qu'il est craquant ce lapinou.   :rateau:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (21 Décembre 2005)

Ils ont tués mon petit lapin a la mixomatose, Kenny, les enfoirés


----------



## neho37 (21 Décembre 2005)

merci pour ton messages sur l'un de mes dessins ! ça fait vraiment plaisir ! :d  :d


----------



## joubichou (21 Décembre 2005)

voila le mien,pas très copain avec KIKI


----------



## G2LOQ (21 Décembre 2005)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> voila le mien,pas très copain avec KIKI



Superbe! :love:


----------



## joubichou (21 Décembre 2005)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Superbe! :love:


en effet


----------



## mikoo (21 Décembre 2005)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> voila le mien,pas très copain avec KIKI



il est tatoué ou je rêve?  :hein:


----------



## la(n)guille (21 Décembre 2005)

presque cuit à point:


----------



## macelene (21 Décembre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> presque cuit à point:  La Bunny....






DAns ce cas tout va bien si elle est à point...


----------



## Fulvio (21 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

>



Pas d'oreille, pas de nez, pas de poil. Tu te trompe, -purfils-, ça n'est pas un lièvre sur cette image, c'est la tortue.


----------



## Fulvio (21 Décembre 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> DAns ce cas tout va bien si elle est à point...



Ça tombe bien, car je sais attendre.


----------



## guytantakul (21 Décembre 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> il est tatoué ou je rêve?  :hein:



A moué, naaan, j'ai une chatte avec une cataracte d'un ½il, mais pas de lapin, désolé


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Décembre 2005)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Pas d'oreille, pas de nez, pas de poil. Tu te trompe, -purfils-, ça n'est pas un lièvre sur cette image, c'est la tortue.



... En tout cas, ça a un air vraiment suspicieux... A-t-il entendu la voix de Dieu qui l'appelait, à l'instant ultime??? Lui seul le sait...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (21 Décembre 2005)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Pas d'oreille, pas de nez, pas de poil. Tu te trompe, -purfils-, ça n'est pas un lièvre sur cette image, c'est la tortue.



tiens, ça me fait penser à Niki Lauda...






 :rateau:


----------



## la(n)guille (21 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

>



DÉGAGEZ, IL FIBRILLE!!!


----------



## Fulvio (21 Décembre 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> tiens, ça me fait penser à Niki Lauda...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu penses donc à la même blague que moi


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (21 Décembre 2005)

je sais, c'est une pub pour le nouveau Gilette à 12 lames...


----------



## Fulvio (21 Décembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ... En tout cas, ça a un air vraiment suspicieux... A-t-il entendu la voix de Dieu qui l'appelait, à l'instant ultime??? Lui seul le sait...



S'il est mort après l'écorchage, la réponse est non : il n'avait déjà plus d'oreille.


----------



## la(n)guille (21 Décembre 2005)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu penses donc à la même blague que moi



Merci pour les oreilles...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (22 Décembre 2005)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> S'il est mort après l'écorchage, la réponse est non : il n'avait déjà plus d'oreille.



Ils ont écorchés kenny, les enfoirés :affraid:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Décembre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> DÉGAGEZ, IL FIBRILLE!!!



Bon sang, Docteur Ross! Vous pensez que nous allons le perdre?!? ...


----------



## mikoo (22 Décembre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> DÉGAGEZ, IL FIBRILLE!!!



Pas touche! :love:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (22 Décembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Bon sang, Docteur Ross! Vous pensez que nous allons le perdre?!? ...



Montez a 350 ! ou est le o-neg ?  3grammes de morphine Dr carter !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Décembre 2005)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> Montez a 350 ! ou est le o-neg ?  3grammes de morphine Dr carter !



La morphine? Diantre!... Vous ne craignez pas qu'il y prenne goût?...


----------



## piro (22 Décembre 2005)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> Montez a 350 ! ou est le o-neg ?  3grammes de morphine Dr carter !


pas besoin de morphine.
sortez le bistouri électrique et de l'eau de mer .


----------



## Dark-Tintin (22 Décembre 2005)

Si on lui donne rien, il prendra plus gout a rien , kapout' !  
Pulsation cadiaque : 895 a la minute !!! vite, morphine ! bougez vot' cul !:hosto:


----------



## piro (22 Décembre 2005)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> Si on lui donne rien, il ne pourra plus avoir gout a rien !!!
> Pulsation cadiaque : 895 a la minute !!! vite, morphine ! bougez vot' cul !:hosto:


kit de thoracotomie viiitteee


----------



## Dark-Tintin (22 Décembre 2005)

piro a dit:
			
		

> kit de thoracotomie viiitteee



Thraceotomie ? on en a rien a foutre, d'aileurs fout le toi dans le ***....

on a besoin de Benton, ou est il ???
Vite, fébrrilation majeure ! 
3culos de o-neg
Quoi ?
il est b-positif ?
je comprends pourquoi sn coeur bas a 1000 coups/minute !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Décembre 2005)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> Thraceotomie ? on en a rien a foutre, d'aileurs fout le toi dans le ***....
> 
> on a besoin de Benton, ou est il ???
> Vite, fébrrilation majeure !
> ...



C'est ton papa qui doit être fier de toi, mon Kiki...


----------



## piro (22 Décembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> C'est ton papa qui doit être fier de toi, mon Kiki...


il veille ne t'inquiete pas


----------



## Mobyduck (22 Décembre 2005)

Pierrou??


----------



## rezba (22 Décembre 2005)

Je sais pas si il veille, mais son fils parle mal de la bouche.


----------



## piro (22 Décembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Je sais pas si il veille, mais son fils parle mal de la bouche.


 
si papa gère plus on va lacher celui là


----------



## Fondug (22 Décembre 2005)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> Thraceotomie ? on en a rien a foutre, d'aileurs fout le toi dans le ***....
> 
> on a besoin de Benton, ou est il ???
> Vite, fébrrilation majeure !
> ...


 
C'est n'importe quoi cette série. Quand tu vas aux urgences à Gennevilliers, t'as pas 14 toubib qui te tombent dessus pour te faire une injection de chai pas quoi. Tu fais la queue pendant 3 plombes puis ensuite t'es reçue par une grosse dame antillaise qui te demande ta carte de sécu, ton livret de famille et la photo de tes plombages pi elle te demande d'attendre le temps (2h de plus) qu'ils sortent les "étiquettes". Aprés avoir attendu 5h, t'as perdu la moitié de ton sang dans une salle non chauffée et éclairé avec des néons de supermarché, y'a enfin un interne qui se radine et qui te pose tout un tas de questions à la con du genre "est ce que vous avez du sucre dans vos urines?" ou "est ce que vos parents présentent un risque d'accident vasculaire ?". Bon alors tu lui dit que t'es juste venu te faire recoudre un doigt parce que t'as voulu faire le malin en sabrant le champagne et que s'il ne fait rien pour toi tu ne vas pas tarder à mourrir et là il te répond "ah non, faut pas mourir tout de suite, on n'a pas encore sorti les étiquettes !!"


----------



## elKBron (22 Décembre 2005)

c est vvrai que c est nimp cette serie... ils demandent jamais la CB des gens avant de les accepter... bon d un autre cote, je n ai regarde que les 2 premiers episodes dans les annees 90... ca a peut etre changé


----------



## dool (22 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

>



Bon sang je t'avais dit de ne pas diffuser cette photo de moi au saut du lit.... 

(en tout cas ça me donne de bonnes idées ce fil c'est bien ! )


----------



## Dark-Tintin (22 Décembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Je sais pas si il veille, mais son fils parle mal de la bouche.



je sais pas si c la peine de rajouter de la bouche, paske tu veux que je parle comment sinon ? 
Pis la c'est écrit, aucun rapport


----------



## Fondug (22 Décembre 2005)

J'me rappelle que dans le thread sur la custo des bureau, y'avait un user qui avait un wall avec un lapin dépecé et sous blister, énorme. Bon par contre, j'ai la flemme de chercher


----------



## Dark-Tintin (22 Décembre 2005)

n'empeche que c'est degueulasse de faire ca aux lapins... autant les lapis bleus je comprends mais les autres....


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Décembre 2005)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> je sais pas si c la peine de rajouter de la bouche, paske tu veux que je parle comment sinon ?
> Pis la c'est écrit, aucun rapport


Mais c'est qu'il répond, l'effronté!!!


----------



## Dark-Tintin (22 Décembre 2005)

Ben faut croire que j'ai pas le côté trooper rabougri de mon père


----------



## supermoquette (22 Décembre 2005)




----------



## mikoo (22 Décembre 2005)

ça doit faire deux minutes que je lis ce thread et je n'arrête pas de roter.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (22 Décembre 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> ça doit faire deux minutes que je lis ce thread et je n'arrête pas de roter.



tu veux que je te raconte ma vie quand je suis aux toilettes ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Décembre 2005)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> tu veux que je te raconte ma vie quand je suis aux toilettes ?



G4!!!!!!!!!! Enferme-le dans sa chambre!!!


----------



## mikoo (22 Décembre 2005)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> tu veux que je te raconte ma vie quand je suis aux toilettes ?



nan. 
tes toilettes puent.
mes rots sont écologiques.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (22 Décembre 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> tes toilettes puent.
> mes rots sont écologiques.



euh doit pas y'avoir une tres grande diefférence d'odeur....


----------



## G2LOQ (22 Décembre 2005)

Les lapins chantent aussi !


----------



## Dark-Tintin (22 Décembre 2005)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Les lapins chantent aussi !



vous aurez remarqué, on sent le zozotement avec les dents de devant


----------



## Jean-ClaudeVanDamme (22 Décembre 2005)

Echidna a dit:
			
		

> ils sont capables de tout...
> Si c'est du déjà vu, je m'en excuse par avance...




Very bunny, euh, I mean funny !


----------

